# Folders created automatically



## ratzee199 (Mar 25, 2012)

In my system, I am getting few folders which were created automatically. The name of these folders are like
50c55ece2ba7eee143
1859e98869b876203c
32c4c4dab690965403dfd2 
etc. I am not able to delete them. Whenever I am trying to delete them, I am getting this message: Permission Denied; though I am the administrator of this system. 
I have checkd the system with Kaspersky Antivirus 2011 edition (fully updated)
Please help me regarding these folders. 

Regards
Jay


----------



## Alok (Mar 25, 2012)

Scan with malwarebyte and Kaspersky removal tool.


----------



## helion (Mar 25, 2012)

Take it easy, they are system created temp/dump folders. Not viruses.


----------



## Alok (Mar 25, 2012)

^yeah in "temp" folder. But if those are somewhere else like pen-drives then it may be suspeceous.


----------



## helion (Mar 25, 2012)

Not necessarily in 'Temp' folder alone, they usually show up in Volumes(ie, partitions used by the OS) as well.


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 25, 2012)

It is normal files/folders.

However, under windows 7 start the Disk Cleanup utility and select "Remove Service Pack Backup files"

This will remove/delete the folders.


----------



## ratzee199 (Mar 25, 2012)

But I am not able to remove the folders at all. And they are being created in Internal HDD as well as in External HDD.


----------



## meetdilip (Mar 25, 2012)

There is a tool called Unlocker. Use it.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2012)

^^ yup. was going to recommend same to OP 

@ratzee199, any recent installation of windows updates, servicepack, dotnet?


----------



## ratzee199 (Mar 26, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ yup. was going to recommend same to OP
> 
> @ratzee199, any recent installation of windows updates, servicepack, dotnet?



I have given the "automatic update" option. Also I do install/uninstall latest PC games in my system a lot. I downloaded the games from uTorrent. 

Yesterday, when I was downloading a video from there, Malwarebyte blocked a lot of different ports and websites from uTorrent. Also it had detected 4 trojans/possible threats in the EXE files from few Game Setup Folders.


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 26, 2012)

ratzee199 said:


> I have given the "automatic update" option. Also I do install/uninstall latest PC games in my system a lot. I downloaded the games from uTorrent.
> 
> Yesterday, when I was downloading a video from there, Malwarebyte blocked a lot of different ports and websites from uTorrent. Also it had detected 4 trojans/possible threats in the EXE files from few Game Setup Folders.



boss, discussions related to pirated softwares / apps is not allowed in this forum.

Your original query does not seem to be related to torrents anyways. 

Torrents does contain virus / trojans if you download them from unreliable uploaders.


----------



## ratzee199 (Mar 27, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> boss, discussions related to pirated softwares / apps is not allowed in this forum.
> 
> Your original query does not seem to be related to torrents anyways.
> 
> Torrents does contain virus / trojans if you download them from unreliable uploaders.



You are right...I had deleted those setup files, and then restart the PC. Cleaned and fixed the registry through Ccleaner tool. After that i am able to delete those folders...


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 27, 2012)

ratzee199 said:


> You are right...I had deleted those setup files, and then restart the PC. Cleaned and fixed the registry through Ccleaner tool. After that i am able to delete those folders...



Problem Solved..u can tell mods to close the thread.before any discussion in piracy begins here 

Btw thanks for the tool *Unlocker*


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 27, 2012)

nice to know problem solved. closing thread.


----------

